# appleid.apple com error 403



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour

j'essaye de modifier mon email de iCloud et sur https://appleid.apple.com  j'ai une erreur 403 

vous avez ce probleme ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2017)

Pour moi ça fonctionne.... mais Apple semble avoir des gros soucis depuis un jour ou deux, avec des comptes iCloud piratés malgré l'authentification à 2 facteurs, des Mac, iPhone ou iPad verrouillés à distance (avec demande de rançon). (Cf le fil dédié sur ces forums ou sur discussion.apple.com)
Il est possible qu'ils aient bloqués certains comptes par mesure de sécurité.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2017)

en ce cas c'est galere !

et pour les contacter c'est d'une clarte !!!!

merci


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2017)

j'ai redémarré ma box pour changer d  IP et ca marche


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> j'ai redémarré ma box pour changer d  IP et ca marche



Problème résolu alors


----------



## AngryKiller (14 Août 2017)

J'ai également le même problème quand j'essaye de configurer la validation en 2 étapes (2 étapes et non pas 2 facteurs). Il suffit donc que j'efface mes données de site pour que le site remarche, mais dès que j'ouvre ce lien: https://appleid.apple.com/manage/security/2sv/enrollment (qui est celui donné par la FAQ d'Apple: Q&R), je retrouve l'erreur 403.


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2017)

Ça n'existe plus la validation en 2 étapes, c'est obligatoirement validation à 2 facteurs maintenant. Ça doit être pur ça que tu tombes sur cette erreur 403.


----------



## AngryKiller (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ça n'existe plus la validation en 2 étapes, c'est obligatoirement validation à 2 facteurs maintenant. Ça doit être pur ça que tu tombes sur cette erreur 403.


Ah :/
Parce que mon iDevice principal est encore sous iOS 8.3, donc pas de vérif à 2 facteurs


----------



## roquebrune (18 Août 2017)

on est pas oblige pour l'instant j'ai jamais active ces 2 etapes


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2017)

Ceux qui avaient activé la validation en 2 étapes, ont reçu un mail d'Apple le mois dernier, leur demandant de passer à la validation à 2 facteurs. 
La validation en 2 étapes, c'est fini!


----------



## gmaa (18 Août 2017)

J'ai eu aussi un souci pour recréer mon AppleID. 
La validation était (et est) toujours refusée pour mon adresse Mail recrée après plus d'un mois suite à un invalidation pour je ne sais plus quelle raison.
(Délai imposé par Apple). Les clefs de 5 chiffres ne m'ont jamais permis la validation.
De guerre lasse j'ai utilisé une autre adresse mail…


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous.

Dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, j'ai reçu un mail de la part d'Apple me notifiant de la connexion suspecte à mon identifiant Apple via un poste Windows et de la désactivation de celui-ci.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, toute tentative de déblocage de mon compte s'est soldée par un échec, erreur 403 sur la page mentionnée plus haut ou pop-up m'informant de "l'impossibilité de réaliser cette opération pour le moment".

Depuis aujourd'hui, tout ressemble fonctionner, j'ai pu débloquer mon compte et réiniitaliser mon mot de passe.


----------



## AngryKiller (24 Août 2017)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, j'ai reçu un mail de la part d'Apple me notifiant de la connexion suspecte à mon identifiant Apple via un poste Windows et de la désactivation de celui-ci.
> 
> ...


J'ai réessayé, sauf qu'il me dit que pour des raisons de sécurité, je dois attendre le 8 septembre avant de pouvoir activer la validation en 2 étapes, alors que j'ai déjà du attendre jusqu'au 14 août quand j'ai fais une demande en juillet...


----------



## AngryKiller (8 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Ceux qui avaient activé la validation en 2 étapes, ont reçu un mail d'Apple le mois dernier, leur demandant de passer à la validation à 2 facteurs.
> La validation en 2 étapes, c'est fini!


La validation en 2 étapes est toujours dispo, j'ai enfin réussi à l'activer!


----------

